

package.json – An interactive guide - fidanov
http://package.json.jit.su/

======
JangoSteve
Weird, I made something exactly like this about a year ago [1]. I think theirs
is more complete by now. I also made a package.json generator to go along with
it [2], though that is more specifically for front-end javascript packages, so
it doesn't have all the fields.

[1] <http://jspkg.com/package_json>

[2] <http://jspkg.com/generator>

~~~
jesusabdullah
Just passing through. Anyways: Nodejitsu made package.json.jit.su well over a
year ago (August-ish 2011 iirc) and I'm honestly a bit surprised to see it
popping up here now of all times.

Generator's not bad. Nodejitsu never made anything like that on the web,
though `npm init` and jitsu's built-in prompts fulfill a similar need on the
cli.

~~~
JangoSteve
Wow, that timing is eerie. I just checked the logs and the jspkg sample
package.json is from July '11 and the generator is from December '11. Let
summer 2011 become known henceforth as The Summer of Package.json.

------
asynchrony
Am I the only who really dislikes the use of the word "binary" to simply mean
"executable"?

In particular, calling an executable js file a "binary script" just seems
wrong.

